
Show HN: BugPlug – Ridiculously Simple User Feedback Widget - joshuaperk
https://bugplug.omatum.com
======
avitzurel
I watched Greg work on this product on the company Twitch channel [1].

The attention to detail and care he put into this product was really
inspiring. Seeing this rise from the ground into a finished product was great.

Personally, I love that this does one thing really well and integrates into
your Trello board (if you want). It really helps with collecting feedback from
your customers.

[1]: twitch.tv/omatum_greg

~~~
gregdizzia
Doing this whole thing on Twitch has been one of the best decisions we've made
this year. Thanks so much for your feedback Avi.

~~~
chadriddersen
Yea, good call on the Twitch stream. There are very few people that could
actually pull this off and bring something this high quality to market in this
short of time-frame.

------
christies
I really like the documentation page. Very helpful.

------
sanderson1
How many are on the BugPlug/Omatum team?

~~~
gregdizzia
Two of us, I do design / development - been working on Omatum for a few years
- BugPlug was around a 45 day build out. Josh, the second guy just started
full time on Monday.

------
mmichuda
Best bug tracker I've seen.

------
mmichuda
Who is the UX designer??? WOW!

~~~
gregdizzia
That's me, I feel like the best decision we made on the homepage was the
bernie sanders photo. Really ties the whole flow together.

------
bross1
Great feedback tool!

